# NO ATV'S ALLOWED AT SAN LOUIS PASS



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

We went to the San Louis Pass beach today with the dogs and saw 2 tickets being written by beach police to 2 guys ridding ATV's on the beach. :confused Two weeks ago I went there and rode for 3.5 hours with Beach Police around and they said nothing to me that day ......

The two guys told us after they received there tickets that they were told " ATV's are no longer allowed on that stretch of beach ". sad2sm

I also saw two motocross style bikes being stopped as well.

Looks like we'll have to ride at surfside beach from now on 

*MB*


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

MB said:


> We went to the San Louis Pass beach today with the dogs and saw 2 tickets being written by beach police to 2 guys ridding ATV's on the beach. :confused Two weeks ago I went there and rode for 3.5 hours with Beach Police around and they said nothing to me that day ......
> 
> The two guys told us after they received there tickets that they were told " ATV's are no longer allowed on that stretch of beach ". sad2sm
> 
> ...


 :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

its all those rich folks complaining ---at those houses goin in the ocean


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

ATVs have been illegal on Galveston beaches for years. You just lucked out the day you rode. People were irresponsible and destroyed dunes and bird nesting sites.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

kenny said:


> ATVs have been illegal on Galveston beaches for years. You just lucked out the day you rode. People were irresponsible and destroyed dunes and bird nesting sites.


X 2 well said. most people dont know this.


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

We used to ride down there when I was a kid. Had some fun times. Caught alot of fish too. Havent been in years.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

MB said:


> We went to the San Louis Pass beach today with the dogs and saw 2 tickets being written by beach police to 2 guys ridding ATV's on the beach. :confused Two weeks ago I went there and rode for 3.5 hours with Beach Police around and they said nothing to me that day ......
> 
> The two guys told us after they received there tickets that they were told " ATV's are no longer allowed on that stretch of beach ". sad2sm
> 
> ...


You'll get a Ticket at surfside too, last year at the Meet and Great at Sam's beach we had a 2cooler that had just let their child go on a 4 wheeler and the High Popo's got him right then and there, along with 4or 5 others in the same area too!


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah they have been illegal for as long as I can remember! It is because people were irresponsible and destructive while they rode. It sucks that a small majority ruined it for everybody else. Also I am sure large part of it was that people were doing it at night at while drunk and getting hurt/killed.


----------



## Baseballdude2915 (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anyone know of any beaches that we CAN ride on? Or aren't patrolled?


Went down Rettilion Rd. (First long road once on Bolivar, right side to beach)to burn some Christmas Trees last winter, nothing is out there.. Anyone tried there or know of any regulations for that beach at the end of the road?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

The issue is that technically Texas beaches are Texas roadways: you can't drive an ATV down the street, either. Figure out how to make it street legal and you may be okay. Then leave it at home and you won't be tearing up the beaches, the dunes, and annoying each and every soul that went down there to get a little peace and quiet and enjoy nature..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Baseballdude2915 said:


> Does anyone know of any beaches that we CAN ride on? Or aren't patrolled?
> 
> Went down Rettilion Rd. (First long road once on Bolivar, right side to beach)to burn some Christmas Trees last winter, nothing is out there.. Anyone tried there or know of any regulations for that beach at the end of the road?


no ATV's allowed on Bolivar Peninsula either.

you go to the end of Retillon Road and had west past the bollards and you're really asking for trouble.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Take 'em by boat or barge from POC out to Matagorda peninsula. You can ride there all you want. the runways make a great track too, unless a plane is landing!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

MB said:


> We went to the San Louis Pass beach today with the dogs and saw 2 tickets being written by beach police to 2 guys ridding ATV's on the beach. :confused Two weeks ago I went there and rode for 3.5 hours with Beach Police around and they said nothing to me that day ......
> 
> The two guys told us after they received there tickets that they were told " ATV's are no longer allowed on that stretch of beach ". sad2sm
> 
> ...


Compared to the old days, I'm guessing in about 10 years from now you will be allowed to park along the road and look at the beach and surf...but don't even try to put your feet in the water... that'll be a fine...

It's coming.... just look at the south jettie.... $8.00 to park on a PUBLIC beach...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Two weeks ago I saw two grown men riding a quad at SLP, and the guy in the back was holding his arms around the driver... They wern't wearing shirts. 

:an6:

Today we saw a truck stuck in the dunes on the east side of the pass and garbage truck driving dude was trying to tow him out. :headknock

After all the years some of us spent trying to keep our beach's and fishing spots open and clean, I am extreemly dissapointed to see how bad it's gotten down there.

Just a warning. The next time I see two half naked men hugging eachother on a quad while tossing Bud Light bottles near the bridge, Ill be throwing topwaters. In your direction! :wink:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Compared to the old days, I'm guessing in about 10 years from now you will be allowed to park along the road and look at the beach and surf...but don't even try to put your feet in the water... that'll be a fine...
> 
> It's coming.... just look at the south jettie.... $8.00 to park on a PUBLIC beach...


That's not an effort to keep you away from the water, that's capitalizing on a potential revenue stream...


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

kenny said:


> ATVs have been illegal on Galveston beaches for years. You just lucked out the day you rode. People were irresponsible and destroyed dunes and bird nesting sites.


No... it's about the million dollar homes.... the owners are trying to get the beaches closed to us poor folks... they may be using the birds to do it but it's about them and their million dollar homes......

I remember when you could drive almost from one end of Galveston to the other end on the beach... and there were no laws against it...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Carp! Too late to edit my last post. I need to learn to be more direct around here. I'm fixing to be the joke of the day. LOL


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> That's not an effort to keep you away from the water, that's capitalizing on a potential revenue stream...


You can no longer drive up to the jettie....and park there like you used to .....


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Gary said:


> Carp! Too late to edit my last post. I need to learn to be more direct around here. I'm fixing to be the joke of the day. LOL


Yeah,,,we saw you say you would be trolling for gay guys....LOL


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Gary said:


> Carp! Too late to edit my last post. I need to learn to be more direct around here. I'm fixing to be the joke of the day. LOL


No, Gary, you're not: don't even talk like that.

You've been the joke of the day for at least the last six months...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> no ATV's allowed on Bolivar Peninsula either.
> 
> you go to the end of Retillon Road and had west past the bollards and you're really asking for trouble.


Then theres those **** waverunner/ jet ski things that keep tearing the waves up so we don't get to enjoy them. Where's the justice!:hairout:



Pasadena1944 said:


> It's coming.... just look at the south jettie.... $8.00 to park on a PUBLIC beach...


I think its been like that now for.......at least 25 years! But I see your point.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nothing more irritating than trying to have a quite day at the beach fishing and have someone on an atv or dirt bikes drive right behind you.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Then theres those **** waverunner/ jet ski things that keep tearing the waves up so we don't get to enjoy them. Where's the justice!:hairout:


Danged straight, i wish they would ban those bastages on the beach front and on the bay shorelines for GOOD!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Danged straight, i wish they would ban those bastages on the beach front and on the bay shorelines for GOOD!


Especially those souped up stand up kind...buncha **** punks think they own the place!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Yeah,,,we saw you say you would be trolling for gay guys....LOL


I backspaced what I had originally wrote because it involved a pellet gun, never mind... Theres no way outa this one. :help:

As mentioned before, Texas beaches are considered "Public" and as a roadway. Only street legal vehicles are legal. And all other laws on our roads apply to the beaches. Seat belts, open containers and be carefull about the speed limits.

It's 10 mph on Galvetraz.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It seems that they always work on them on the beach. Looks like they would have them running good before they brought them to the beach.:rotfl:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

:hairout:

I got nothing, i just never have used the little mad dude....


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Then theres those **** waverunner/ jet ski things that keep tearing the waves up so we don't get to enjoy them. Where's the justice!:hairout:
> 
> I think its been like that now for.......at least 25 years! But I see your point.


I wouldn't mind paying maybe $2.00 to park if it is used to clean the beaches... It's just that I remember when the beaches were *open and free* to the public...


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

If your ATV is street legal (license plates, etc) you can drive it on the beach. The beach is considered a roadway, so all vehicles have to be street legal to be on the beach. That's always been the law, but it is selectively enforced. Some areas allow golf carts on the beach, even though they are illegal according to state law.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Especially those souped up stand up kind...buncha **** punks think they own the place!


Man, I had forgot about this.
Several 4th of July's ago a couple of truck loads of guys from the Dallas area with the super modified stand up jet skis drove up at Jamaica Beach. There are hundreds of people enjoying a day at the beach and these punks with the nitro burning rockets crank 'em up. It's incredibly load and obnoxious. These dudes are oblivious or could care less that they're ruining a lot of family fun with the noise and fumes as they go out doing back flips and stuff. 
Everyone was complaining to one another but no one would say anything to these young guys......except me!
I walked over and pointed out to these guys that they were ruining the beach for a lot of people, and that's the last thing I remember!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

kenny said:


> Man, I had forgot about this.
> Several 4th of July's ago a couple of truck loads of guys from the Dallas area with the super modified stand up jet skis drove up at Jamaica Beach. There are hundreds of people enjoying a day at the beach and these punks with the nitro burning rockets crank 'em up. It's incredibly load and obnoxious. These dudes are oblivious or could care less that they're ruining a lot of family fun with the noise and fumes as they go out doing back flips and stuff.
> Everyone was complaining to one another but no one would say anything to these young guys......except me!
> I walked over and pointed out to these guys that they were ruining the beach for a lot of people, and that's the last thing I remember!


Probably more like 15-20 and I'm guessing tequilla was involved! LOL


----------



## GreyGoose (Jul 26, 2008)

what about those ppl that ride the golfcarts down there, are they getting tickets too?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> Two weeks ago I saw two grown men riding a quad at SLP, and the guy in the back was holding his arms around the driver... They wern't wearing shirts.
> 
> :an6:
> 
> ...


you trying to catch one?

hope you practice catch and release.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Then theres those **** waverunner/ jet ski things that keep tearing the waves up so we don't get to enjoy them. Where's the justice!:hairout:





FlatoutFishin said:


> Especially those souped up stand up kind...buncha **** punks think they own the place!


no kidding - the thoughtless jerks!



Bobby said:


> It seems that they always work on them on the beach. Looks like they would have them running good before they brought them to the beach.:rotfl:


it was - until it spent too much time upside down...



ShadMan said:


> If your ATV is street legal (license plates, etc) you can drive it on the beach. The beach is considered a roadway, so all vehicles have to be street legal to be on the beach. That's always been the law, but it is selectively enforced. Some areas allow golf carts on the beach,* even though they are illegal according to state law.*


incorrect.



kenny said:


> Man, I had forgot about this.
> Several 4th of July's ago a couple of truck loads of guys from the Dallas area with the super modified stand up jet skis drove up at Jamaica Beach. There are hundreds of people enjoying a day at the beach and these punks with the nitro burning rockets crank 'em up. It's incredibly load and obnoxious. These dudes are oblivious or could care less that they're ruining a lot of family fun with the noise and fumes as they go out doing back flips and stuff.
> Everyone was complaining to one another but no one would say anything to these young guys......except me!
> I walked over and pointed out to these guys that they were ruining the beach for a lot of people, and that's the last thing I remember!


had to be quite a few years ago - when did they ban driving on the beach in JB?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GreyGoose said:


> what about those ppl that ride the golfcarts down there, are they getting tickets too?


No.

And theres a golf cart rental place in Surfside. And they did a good job creating what looks like a bike lane for them after the rebuild of Bluewater Highway.

Brand new assfault!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> no kidding - the thoughtless jerk


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

*Where's The Signs*

It's been many years since I've been down to the Pass .....

I've been down there several times this year 2010 and have seen all kinds of off road vehicles there, small child ATV's, full blown dune buggies, Monster lifted 4x4's, bad ars Jeeps, and trailer loads of ATV's showing up back to back ...... being unloaded and ridden around with the beach police doing nothing ......so I guess I'm guilty and Ignorant to the Law ..... I just don't understand why no tickets were handed out and than for particular reason now they are.

BTW: Where's the signs that say " NO ATV"S ALLOWED "? I missed them. You think there would be a sign....

*MB*


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

MB said:


> It's been many years since I've been down to the Pass .....
> 
> I've been down there several times this year 2010 and have seen all kinds of off road vehicles there, small child ATV's, full blown dune buggies, Monster lifted 4x4's, bad ars Jeeps, and trailer loads of ATV's showing up back to back ...... being unloaded and ridden around with the beach police doing nothing ......so I guess I'm guilty and Ignorant to the Law ..... I just don't understand why no tickets were handed out and than for particular reason now they are.
> 
> ...


on darn near every road leading to the beach on Bolivar, there is a "No ATV" sign just before you cross the dune line.

I don't know about Galveston.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, when they're illegal on the whole beach, you shouldn't really need a sign... Sort of like asking them to post a "no burglarizing the wadefishermen's vehicles" sign.. There's no "ATV Free" zone or anything like that that needs marked boundaries..


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Arizona is looking better all of the time. Where ATV's are legal and illegals aren't. lol


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, when they're illegal on the whole beach, you shouldn't really need a sign... Sort of like asking them to post a "no burglarizing the wadefishermen's vehicles" sign.. There's no "ATV Free" zone or anything like that that needs marked boundaries..


Here Here,

There's no signs telling your President not to bribe Senatorial Candidates either ... We all know that's illegal ...... and still no tickets being handed out ....

I have no problem with complying with a law I just want law to be consistent not situational.

Here's a "no burglarizing the wadefishermen's vehicles" sign..

*MB*


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> Arizona is looking better all of the time. Where ATV's are legal and illegals aren't. lol


X2 ....... Wish they had offshore fishing there .....

*MB*


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Never understood how a 10yr old could drive a golf cart down the beach and get away with it but let a licensed driver get on an atv and they get a ticket for operating on a "public highway"....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, the law's certainly consistent: it's illegal 24-7...as far as enforcement goes, you know how that works: something like this isn't even going to be worth the time to write a ticket on any given day for any given LEO: wait until the locals start complaining, somebody gets hurt, or they just get too thick, and you'll see an effort to knock 'em back a bit..

I'd be more likely to believe a "Got Glock?" sign: it's the rare individual that'll take a Sig out wading in the saltwater, otherwise that "sign" tells a thief that it's in the car with the rest of the "stealables"...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MIKE S. said:


> Never understood how a 10yr old could drive a golf cart down the beach and get away with it but let a licensed driver get on an atv and they get a ticket for operating on a "public highway"....


 There's a whole different set of rules for "neighborhood electric vehicles" and the like: limited speed as opposed to an ATV, stuff like that. I'm not really up on how the beach laws apply to them, but they're a completely different animal as far as TX law goes..


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, the law's certainly consistent: it's illegal 24-7...as far as enforcement goes, you know how that works: something like this isn't even going to be worth the time to write a ticket on any given day for any given LEO: wait until the locals start complaining, somebody gets hurt, or they just get too thick, and you'll see an effort to knock 'em back a bit..
> 
> I'd be more likely to believe a *"Got Glock?"* sign: it's the rare individual that'll take a Sig out wading in the saltwater, otherwise it's in the car with the rest of the "stealables"...


Here you go....

*MB*


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> There's a whole different set of rules for "neighborhood electric vehicles" and the like: limited speed as opposed to an ATV, stuff like that. I'm not really up on how the beach laws apply to them, but they're a completely different animal as far as TX law goes..


My point is that if its a "public highway" shouldnt the operator need a drivers license regardless of what hes driving?


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Then theres those **** waverunner/ jet ski things that keep tearing the waves up so we don't get to enjoy them. Where's the justice!:hairou


What about the ice cream truck driving between the water and your beach chairs where all the children are playing ...... this happened today .....

The driver almost did the unthinkable ...... he almost ran through tight lines !!!!!!! 

*MB*


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

If it's not legal to drive on the freeway, it's not legal to drive on the beach (except where otherwise stated).


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I went down there today from Freeport picking up my kids and decided I was gonna take the bluewater hwy back to pearland. Boy what a joke! I did not see any blue water. The golf cart assfault looks better than the road for cars. The beach suck at San Luis. I drove onto the beach and got stuck right before I hit the water, Thanks to the guy in the black ford with his girl friend. Drove down the beach a little ways and saw that they blocked all access about a mile or two north of the bridge so I had to turn around and go back the way I came and sat for thirty minutes trying to figure out how I was going to get off the beach. Finally said screw and mashed the gas and went for it only to find two ********* blocking the way back on to hard ground. Got stuck five feet from being home free. Thanks to the guy in the black chevy for the pull. The cops just driving around with their heads up their butts. Atvs all over the beach. I am going to buy me a fourwheel drive this week and turn that pile of carp 2 wheel drive duramax back into the company as it has no use sitting in my driveway. Way to heavy and not enough wheels turning. Still can not believe they closed that much beach north of San Luis.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> If it's not legal to drive on the freeway, it's not legal to drive on the beach (except where otherwise stated).


since you'll never admit you are wrong - I'll just post a link proving otherwise.

http://www.txdmv.gov/vehicles/drivers/golf_carts.htm


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

No ATV's on beach. Golf carts and sidexsides are no problem but must have parking stickers on anything with tires. Going to have a convoy of rangers, RZR's and rhinos going to cystal on july 4th weekend and I might even bring the jetski.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> since you'll never admit you are wrong - I'll just post a link proving otherwise.
> 
> http://www.txdmv.gov/vehicles/drivers/golf_carts.htm


:rotfl: BOOM!

By the way, I am working on a high speed golf cart. They may have to rewrite the law when I am done.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> since you'll never admit you are wrong - I'll just post a link proving otherwise.
> 
> http://www.txdmv.gov/vehicles/drivers/golf_carts.htm


Low-Speed Vehicles (LSVs), also known as Neighborhood Electric Vehicles (NEVs), and golf carts are regulated by state and federal laws. *Registered, titled and insured NEVs* may be legally driven at a maximum speed of 35 mph on public roads with a posted speed limit of 45 mph or less, unless a city or county ordinance prohibits their operation.

Effective September 1, 2009, golf carts* can no longer be titled or registered*. Registrations issued to golf carts prior to September 1, 2009, will remain valid until expiration but will not be renewed at expiration. Titles issued prior to September 1, 2009, will not be required to be returned to the department. The one exception to this rule is Grayson County where citizens can purchase

----So in the first paragraph it says golf carts must be titled and registered, but in the second, it says they are no longer issuing titles and registrations to golf carts. So why are they still on the beaches? If they need 3 items to be legal, but can only obtain one...sounds to me they are illegal. I mean, really my 4 wheeler is registered to me, and it is titled and insured. So I have all 3 for my quad, but I can't ride on the beach, but golf carts are now only meeting one of the requirements and are allowed?? Thats BS.

Also, why is it that I see 10 year old kids driving these golf carts down the beach? I thought you had to be 15 or 16 before you could even legally get behind the wheel of a vehicle on a highway...man seems another item that is just looked over is the danger of 10 year old kids driving down the beach while people are out trying to enjoy their day.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

and your point is?

read where golf carts are allowed:
*
Registration is not needed to operate your golf cart on a public road.* State law allows for use of golf carts with a slow-moving vehicle emblem in the following situations:


in master planned communities with a uniform set of restrictive covenants in place,
*on public or private beaches,*
during the daytime and no more than two miles from where the owner usually parks the golf cart and for transportation to or from a golf course, or
to cross intersections, including a road or street that has a posted speed limit of more than 35 miles per hour.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> and your point is?
> 
> read where golf carts are allowed:
> *
> ...


Ahhh, i now see where you got that. Click on the little link on the bottom, and you get more info. The original link only supplies a smidge of all the info.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

This was taken from the Street Legal ATV thread about 8 posts down from this one.

Someone posted the guidelines on 4 wheelers.

*d) The operator of an all-terrain vehicle may drive the vehicle on a public street, road, or highway that is not an interstate or limited-access highway if: **(1) the transportation is in connection with:*
*(A) the production, cultivation, care, harvesting, preserving, drying, processing, canning, storing, handling, shipping, marketing, selling, or use of agricultural products, as defined by Section 52.002, Agriculture Code; or*
*(B) utility work performed by a utility;*
*(2) the operator attaches to the back of the vehicle on top of an eight-foot-long pole a triangular orange flag;*
*(3) the vehicle's headlights and taillights are illuminated;*
*(4) the operator holds a driver's license, as defined by Section 521.001;*
*(5) the operation of the all-terrain vehicle occurs in the daytime; and*
*(6) the operation of the all-terrain vehicle does not exceed a distance of 25 miles from the point of origin to the destination.
*

So, under these guide lines, and my crappy law reading skills. It seems to me, that I am legal to ride an atv on a public road IF I'm a farmer, doing farming related activities, I work for a utility company doing company work. Or if I attach an orange flag to an 8 foot pole, have my headlight and tail light on, I have a drivers licence, its daytime and I'm no more than 25 miles from my origin.

Now granted, I never ride my quad on the beach, because everyone knows what salt water and sand can do to a machine if not meticulously taken care of after. BUT plenty of people down there do, and are within 25 miles of their origin. So I'd think it would be legal, but I'm not sure if a public beach is considered a "limited-access highway".

I'd think they need to outlaw them simply because stupid people will be out there doing stupid things, and tearing up the dunes. Like everyone else said...I just wish they would be equal in the ban. People are saying they see people riding, but the next day they are getting tickets. That's just not right.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Haven't read all six pages of posts, so this may have already been said.

The beaches are technically part of the state highway system and all vehicles that are driven on the beach must be street legal. ATVs are not street legal, nor are motocross bikes that aren't licensed. 

Also, the state statutory speed limit on the beach is 15 mph. Lots of people forget that.

Golf carts are not authorized on the beach in Galveston except at the few places vehicles are allowed due to city ordinance (their beach access plan). The only exception is if there is a handicapped placard for one of the persons on the golf cart, then the golf cart can be driven on all of the beaches in Galveston.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

MB said:


> What about the ice cream truck driving between the water and your beach chairs where all the children are playing ...... this happened today .....
> 
> The driver almost did the unthinkable ...... he almost ran through tight lines !!!!!!!
> 
> *MB*


Whatsthematter with you boy? The ice-cream truck? Is nothing sacred? Been fishing SLP for nearly 20 years and the only problem I've had with the ice cream truck is when my own kids dug a pit in the middle of the road to try and 'trap' the ice cream truck. Caused a bit of a traffic jam.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Galveston Yankee said:


> The beaches are technically part of the state highway system and all vehicles that are driven on the beach must be street legal. ATVs are not street legal, nor are motocross bikes that aren't licensed.


Thats what I was wondering, was the beach a public road, or considered a highway. That right there clears it up. ATV's aren't allowed on a highway or interstate even if you have done what it takes to allow them to drive on a public road.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Golf cart permits available for Bolivar Peninsula*

Last time I bought a beach parking permit at The Big Store (Gulf Coast Market) at Crystal Beach the lady asked whether I wanted one for a vehicle or a golf cart. Call them to verify.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Baseballdude2915 said:


> Does anyone know of any beaches that we CAN ride on? Or aren't patrolled?
> 
> Went down Rettilion Rd. (First long road once on Bolivar, right side to beach)to burn some Christmas Trees last winter, nothing is out there.. Anyone tried there or know of any regulations for that beach at the end of the road?


 way east down sargent beach toward the bernard, so i have heard, please p/u your trash


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Chase4556 said:


> This was taken from the Street Legal ATV thread about 8 posts down from this one.
> 
> Someone posted the guidelines on 4 wheelers.
> 
> ...


you have to meet the conditions of 1 A or B, AND conditions 2-6

a limited access highway is like an interstate - something with on and off ramps, basically.


----------



## hookedwife (May 11, 2010)

You can ride on Crystal beach you just have to have the parking permit for the atv


----------



## hookedwife (May 11, 2010)

CORRECTION: It's utvs (side by side, golf cart)


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

kenny said:


> bird nesting sites.


OOOHH will someone please think of the g'**** birds!

sorry Lord.. :frown:


----------



## warren2343 (Apr 15, 2010)

when you get to high island and hit the beach we rode 22 miles down the beach to sunrise state park in beaumont


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> Arizona is looking better all of the time. Where ATV's are legal and illegals aren't. lol


You can't ride ATVs on the beach there either!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

warren2343 said:


> when you get to high island and hit the beach we rode 22 miles down the beach to sunrise state park in beaumont


And that was illegal as well... trust me, I know!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I have seen those atvs at san luis pass alot. With cops sitting there watching them. I guess it just depends what day it is as to whether or not it is legal


----------



## captainanthony (Sep 15, 2006)

If your having fun some kill joy will find away to put an end to it !


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

fishinguy said:


> I have seen those atvs at san luis pass alot. With cops sitting there watching them. I guess it just depends what day it is as to whether or not it is legal


No, it's always been illegal.... it's selective enforcement.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

What about planes buzzing the beach...do they need a placard? :tongue:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

no, but they need a parking sticker.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> since you'll never admit you are wrong - I'll just post a link proving otherwise.
> 
> http://www.txdmv.gov/vehicles/drivers/golf_carts.htm


LOL...since you have difficulty reading, let me spell it out for you:



> Registered, titled and insured NEVs *may be legally driven* at a maximum speed of 35 mph *on public roads* with a posted speed limit of 45 mph or less, unless a city or county ordinance prohibits their operation."


Like I said, if it's street legal, you can drive it on the beach.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ATV's can be made street legal.

can you drive it on the beach?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> LOL...since you have difficulty reading, let me spell it out for you:
> 
> Like I said, if it's street legal, you can drive it on the beach.


no, you said:



ShadMan said:


> If it's not legal to drive on the freeway, it's not legal to drive on the beach (except where otherwise stated).


a motorscooter (Zuma, etc) rated at 50cc or less can't be operated on a freeway.

can it be operated on a beach?


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

WOW ....

All I was trying to do is warn the 2 cool gang that the police are now ticketing atv's. How did we get to what is and what is not legal on the beach?

Since were there ....

Are dogs legal? ... On and off a leash?

Are butt thongs being warn by fat people legal?

And last ..... Are kite buggies legal?

*MB*


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yes, on leash

absolutely not.

ask Shaddy.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> yes, on leash
> 
> absolutely not.
> 
> ask Shaddy.


Ok ....

Hay Shaddy,

Long time no see ..... I hope you and the fam are doing alright.

Sooooo What about Kite Buggies???? .... Where'd ya go????

*MB*


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

thanx for the heads up mb, hopefully thats the end of atvs on the beach.


----------

